# caimen



## TripDs (Oct 11, 2004)

how long could a baby caimen survive in a 30gal; not powerfeding it. just a hypothetical question.


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

maybe a months or 2 tops. they grow superfast. my friend has 1 in a 125 ans he grew fast as hell ..


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

30g regular is 30"x12" and 30g long is 36"x12". If you get a 12" caimen, it wouldn't really have room to turn or swim.


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

a hatchling caimen, about 2/3 months in a 30gallons Long.
what kind of caimen ?


----------



## TripDs (Oct 11, 2004)

dwarf


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

i thought they grew slowly, i dno, from what ive heard and read, u could get a hatchling and put him in that tank, if it was a dwarf, and have him in there for close to a year,

now, i kno litterally dick all about herps, so this might be completly untru, just something to think about, or ask around about,


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

ok, but what kind of dwarf.
the smallest dwarf is the cuvier's (Paleosuchus palpebrosus, P.trigonatus) they can get about 5', they grow fast,so you will need a a cage with about 2.5m² of land area and 2.5m² of water area


----------



## jimbo (Feb 5, 2003)

The caiman would have no place to swim or move, please dont put it in a 30 gal tank.

Even a huge rubbermaid would be better and cheaper.


----------



## RAYMAN45 (Oct 2, 2004)

dont get one for a 30

i own an american allagator its a cool pet but mine is in a 150g
and he is onky 14"


----------

